# Ohio River Temps



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is a real good Ohio River Water and air temperature page.

http://www.lrd-wc.usace.army.mil/navtemp.html


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Heres the other one to go along with it.

http://ahps.erh.noaa.gov/cgi-bin/ahps.cgi?PBZ

I got 10 Flats about 85#s total with the biggest one only about 13#s last night. All were takin on Shad heads and all were released. They were caught above Pike Island Dam. Beats gettin skunked again at Mosquito.


<><Baitkiller><>


----------

